# Spectrasonics releases updates for all of their instruments



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 22, 2018)

The updates include new standalone versions for Omnisphere 2, Keyscape, Trilian and RMX!

bit.ly/2DvPEEx

Plus a Smart Update system and some new features for Keyscape and Omnisphere.

*Omnisphere v2.4 features:*
• New Standalone application
• Smart Update system enabled
• Remote control loading of patches and multis via MIDI Program Change, CCs or Notes
• “Enter Parameter Value” feature to set parameter to a specific value
• Up to 2X GUI magnification options
• Added Keyscape Velocity Curve Presets
• Tagging/Library organization improvements
• New Modulation sources: “3-Step” and “4-Step” and Unipolar sources
• Numerous other fixes and enhancements

*Keyscape v1.1 features:*
• New Standalone application
• Smart Update system enabled
• Remote control loading of patches and multis via MIDI Program Change, CCs or Notes
• “Enter Parameter Value” feature to set parameter to a specific value
• Up to 2X GUI magnification options
• Numerous other fixes and enhancements


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 22, 2018)

TX TtF!

I really wish they would send out emails when they have updates.

Huh from the check updates button in Omni my system says up to date (but is not on 2.4) ? (Sierra, Logic 10.3.3, Firefox Quantum)

** UPDATE: Manually downloading the updates from my account**


----------



## JPQ (Jan 22, 2018)

even i dont use their products at least yet (and very likely not soon) i really agree this email thing earlier post.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 22, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> TX TtF!
> 
> I really wish they would send out emails when they have updates.
> 
> ...


True. I only found out because I belong to a Facebook Omnisphere group.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks, @TigerTheFrog, for notifying those of us who aren't on Facebook.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 22, 2018)

Weird so far. Longtime Spectrasonics User, and (f) Updates download and install, but do not show when Trillian, StylusRMX Tracks are loaded in Reaper. Still shows 'd' version and 'Check for Updates also shows 'd' version as latest, yet site shows 'f'). Omnisphere is fine. "new' Smart Update states all updated.


----------



## marcotronic (Jan 22, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I really wish they would send out emails when they have updates.



Absolutely! I'm getting a sh*tload of unimportant emails daily from so many companies in the music business and hardly any important notifications about updates etc.

Marco


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jan 22, 2018)

I received the update email from Spectrasonics today.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 23, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> True. I only found out because I belong to a Facebook Omnisphere group.


HA You are in that group too? :D
The OWS?
Or another one...


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 23, 2018)

Guido Negraszus said:


> I received the update email from Spectrasonics today.


Same


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jan 23, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> View attachment 11426
> 
> 
> Weird so far. Longtime Spectrasonics User, and (f) Updates download and install, but do not show when Trillian, StylusRMX Tracks are loaded in Reaper. Still shows 'd' version and 'Check for Updates also shows 'd' version as latest, yet site shows 'f'). Maybe me, but not what I expect after many years using and updating.
> ...


I was going to get Trilian, but then I went for DIVA


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 23, 2018)

I guess this means no RMX 2 reveal at NAMM. Although, knowing Spectrasonics, that was probably quite unlikely anyway.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jan 23, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> I guess this means no RMX 2 reveal at NAMM. Although, knowing Spectrasonics, that was probably quite unlikely anyway.



I gave up on that dream many years ago. Spectrasonics remains one of the slowest developers in the market. But still very good!


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 23, 2018)

Guido Negraszus said:


> I gave up on that dream many years ago. Spectrasonics remains one of the slowest developers in the market. But still very good!


It's not that I don't think RMX 2 will arrive one day. I just think Spectrasonics will announce it on a day where they get the limelight for themselves. And NAMM is not the best place for that.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 23, 2018)

I got the email today as well. Did you signup to receive updates, news, etc from their website?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 23, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Updates download and install, but do not show when Trillian, StylusRMX Tracks are loaded in Reaper. Still shows 'd' version and 'Check for Updates also shows 'd' version as latest, yet site shows 'f'). Maybe me, but not what I expect after many years using and updating.



Soiunds like path to folder containing Spectrasonics plugins is borked.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 23, 2018)

I got my email four or five hours after *TigerTheFrog* posted about it here. By that point, I had already downloaded the latest updates on all four products.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Vin (Jan 23, 2018)

All working great here on W7


----------



## GtrString (Jan 23, 2018)

Free updates, yes!
Spectrasonics may take their time, but at least they are not asking you for more money every second year.
When you buy their products, you pay one time, and get every update after that for free. Quality Vi's that are competitive for a 10 year cyclus!

Only the best of the best stand as tall..


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jan 23, 2018)

Do you find the mouse wheel erratic when scrolling presets in the browser with the new update?

Edit: I think it only happens with the GUI magnified


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 23, 2018)

Got the email from Spectrasonics over night.

Last year I un-subscribed from allot of crap. Now I just get a few a week to one specific address that is not my primary.



marcotronic said:


> Absolutely! I'm getting a sh*tload of unimportant emails daily from so many companies in the music business and hardly any important notifications about updates etc.
> 
> Marco


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 23, 2018)

Remote control loading could be used as a pseudo keyswitch type thing ?

GUI magnification for us geezers. x2 - 1.7 is a little fuzzzy on non retina here. 1.2 looks good and is helpful.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 23, 2018)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> HA You are in that group too? :D
> The OWS?
> Or another one...


No, I'm in this one. Spectrasonics Omnisphere Power Users.
http://bit.ly/2E1YdnO


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 23, 2018)

I would rather chew my own arm off than use facebook.



TigerTheFrog said:


> No, I'm in this one. Spectrasonics Omnisphere Power Users.
> http://bit.ly/2E1YdnO


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 23, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I would rather chew my own arm off than use facebook.




But... but... but... you are missing my Facebook Live concerts.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 23, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Soiunds like path to folder containing Spectrasonics plugins is borked.



THX ! New SSDs both DAWs ...... will recheck shortcuts.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 23, 2018)

Everything went fine except for Stylus RMX. It no longer sees my Core libraries ,just my EXP and User ones. This could be the reason, and yes, it is pointed to the same Sage folder I have been using all along:


----------



## luke_7 (Jan 23, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> Everything went fine except for Stylus RMX. It no longer sees my Core libraries ,just my EXP and User ones. This could be the reason, and yes, it is pointed to the same Sage folder I have been using all along:



Yes, I have the same


----------



## luke_7 (Jan 23, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> View attachment 11426
> 
> 
> Weird so far. Longtime Spectrasonics User, and (f) Updates download and install, but do not show when Trillian, StylusRMX Tracks are loaded in Reaper. Still shows 'd' version and 'Check for Updates also shows 'd' version as latest, yet site shows 'f'). Maybe me, but not what I expect after many years using and updating.
> ...




I have the same problem


----------



## JohnG (Jan 23, 2018)

Hmm. I'm having trouble getting the software update for Trillian to work correctly. Installation proceeds normally and I get the message the install was "successful," but then I get two symptoms:

1. Standalone Trillian won't launch -- starts to, then quits "unexpectedly"

2. When I open Trillian inside DP -- either within an instance of VE Pro or directly -- I get the message that the software needs updating even when it's just been updated (and computer restarted).

Both Omnisphere and Stylus RMX updating and working as expected.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 23, 2018)

luke_7 said:


> I have the same problem




Good to know it isn't only me.


----------



## James Bernard (Jan 23, 2018)

JohnG said:


> Hmm. I'm having trouble getting the software update for Trillian to work correctly. Installation proceeds normally and I get the message the install was "successful," but then I get two symptoms:
> 
> 1. Standalone Trillian won't launch -- starts to, then quits "unexpectedly"
> 
> ...



Have you reached out to support about this? If not, please do! We would like to make sure there are no issues with the installers or updates.

-James (Spectrasonics)


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 23, 2018)

James Bernard said:


> Have you reached out to support about this? If not, please do! We would like to make sure there are no issues with the installers or updates.
> 
> -James (Spectrasonics)




James, I just emailed you about my Stylus RMX issue, which as you can see, at least one other user also has.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 23, 2018)

James Bernard said:


> Have you reached out to support about this?



Will do. Thank you James.


----------



## Lougheed (Jan 23, 2018)

I received two email notifications - from Spectrasonics and also from ILIO (Canadian dealer for Spectrasonics). Most companies are very slow about email notifications, and typically the information is first distributed via social media. A lot of people don't even use email, or rarely check it. So, there's that.


----------



## Quasar (Jan 23, 2018)

I got the email yesterday, and have downloaded the software and patch updates for O2 (only Spectrasonics product I own), but wonder if I should wait to install. The O2 layout just works for me, and probably wins my vote as the most perfectly designed piece of music software I've ever had, so why take even a very tiny chance of breaking something that's working perfectly now?


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 23, 2018)

James Bernard said:


> Have you reached out to support about this? If not, please do! We would like to make sure there are no issues with the installers or updates.
> 
> -James (Spectrasonics)





James Bernard said:


> Have you reached out to support about this? If not, please do! We would like to make sure there are no issues with the installers or updates.
> 
> -James (Spectrasonics)



Hi James ... 'fairly' comfortable with the process, but some Update issues. Just spoke with Ilio (neat guys!) to confirm my process. Standalones are up and running, and Omnisphere2 has opening status (green 'You are up to date (chkmrk), and clicking on it shows all green dots with proper version letters. 
*BUT* ..... StylusRMX Standalone (from ProgramData) indicates 1.9.8*c* 64 bit using lower right hand corner 'file' icon.

and .... Trilian Standalone (from ProgramData) indicates Software version 1.4.3*d* 64 bit .... 
Check for Updates still shows 'd' with red dot indicating update needed. Running Update does not change this. All (3) Programs load and run without issue in Reaper latest _ v5.7 .
Windows10 Pro 64 bit, SSD and HDD with Steam/Sage Folders. Shortcuts from Program Data are correct. 

Why the discrepancy with version numbers ? Can I trust The 'new' Omnisphere2 Splash Screen that all is well ??


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 23, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> TX TtF!
> 
> I really wish they would send out emails when they have updates.
> 
> ...


 
Definitely... Love Spectrasonics but they can be a little flaky with the small details like this...

Also still wishing they'll update Stylus RMX to version 2 and loose the need for that horrendous SAGE converter in the process... *Rant over*


----------



## august80 (Jan 23, 2018)

jcrosby said:


> Definitely... Love Spectrasonics but they can be a little flaky with the small details like this...
> 
> Also still wishing they'll update Stylus RMX to version 2 and loose the need for that horrendous SAGE converter in the process... *Rant over*



Indeed. There are countless innovations that could be brought to Stylus. Using something like Twisted Tools 'Ultraloop' is a good example of some of the possibilities. But from other similar program I use, I'd like to see 1) waveforms within the plugin. 2) Being able to arrange / edit parts inside Stylus, as opposed to having to drag everything into midi. 3) More evolved scripting for humanizing edits. 4) More than 8 channels. 5) Better copy / paste functionality for parts and edits, and ability to save combination edits as presets / loops and export to wav. 6) Drag and drop .wav support to & from DAW. 7) More detailed envelope support a la Omnisphere. 8) Being able to import non-REX loops...meaning it has tempo detection, time-stretch and splice functionality. 9) iOS remote support like Omnisphere.

Example of dealing with cuts / edits in Ultraloop: 

If they are looking to update to Stylus 2.0, then I'm sure a lot of this is on the table. But at the moment, Stylus is kind of like an old dusty sampler. Still has it's uses, still good at what it does, but has so much more potential.

As an added possible feature - probably the least likely to happen - more extensive crossover support with rhythm libraries that are currently built for Kontakt. Would love to have some of the Master Session / Damage / DM-307 libraries available in a drum machine like Stylus...as opposed to always dealing with Kontakt. Maschine is just too overblown for simple loop editing / arranging, but Stylus would be a happy middleground.


----------



## karusz (Jan 24, 2018)

Do you remember the program OMNI TR? This is the iPad program to control Omnisphere, will it still work? Any other way?


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 24, 2018)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/omni-tr/id414496008?mt=8



karusz said:


> Do you remember the program OMNI TR? This is the iPad program to control Omnisphere, will it still work? Any other way?


----------



## wbacer (Jan 24, 2018)

James Bernard said:


> Have you reached out to support about this? If not, please do! We would like to make sure there are no issues with the installers or updates.
> 
> -James (Spectrasonics)


I've having the same issue as JohnG. 
I'm on a Mac running Sierra and Trilian Standalone unexpectedly quits as soon as I try to launch it. I've reached out to tech support and they suggested to delete Trilian Standalone, reinstall the updates and restart the computer. I've done all that but no help. They are still looking into the issue. Trilian Standalone works as it should on my PC.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 24, 2018)

The standalone's work here (Sierra) although I cannot for the life of me think of reason to use them.

I did touch base with support about the fuzzy expanded GUI issue and Stylus Files to be installed cannot be found issue. Will report back.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 25, 2018)

Spectrasonics tech support told me what to delete then sent me a "one download installer" for Stylus RMX that fixed the problem. The truth is though that I rarely use it anymore.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 25, 2018)

Whisper to Eric this week, Stylus 2 please.... 



Ashermusic said:


> Spectrasonics tech support told me what to delete then sent me a "one download installer" for Stylus RMX that fixed the problem. The truth is though that I rarely use it anymore.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 25, 2018)

Here is the reply I got from Eddie on the issues I reported. ps I remember talking to Eddie back in the Atmosphere days. FYI....

_The magnification features for our instruments are in their initial stages – they are provided now as a utility for folks who have a hard time reading the interface due to their screen resolution – we will be continuing to make improvements to this feature in future updates.

Regarding the Stylus RMX Patch error – that is actually a known issue for some customers – clicking OK on the error message, then selecting “Continue” will actually install the update in completion.

Let me know if you experience any further issues and I’ll be glad to help you further.

Best regards,
Eddie _



synthpunk said:


> The standalone's work here (Sierra) although I cannot for the life of me think of reason to use them.
> 
> I did touch base with support about the fuzzy expanded GUI issue and Stylus Files to be installed cannot be found issue. Will report back.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 26, 2018)

Guido Negraszus said:


> I received the update email from Spectrasonics today.



I also received mine via email.

Can anyone verify the 2X GUI might hopefully mean shrink the giant GUI down so it doesn’t hog the whole page?
I can’t update yet as I just prepped for gigs.
Plan on doing this is in March. No big hurry unless the screen has %’s like every other app I use.


----------



## zolhof (Jan 26, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> I also received mine via email.
> 
> Can anyone verify the 2X GUI might hopefully mean shrink the giant GUI down so it doesn’t hog the whole page?
> I can’t update yet as I just prepped for gigs.
> Plan on doing this is in March. No big hurry unless the screen has %’s like every other app I use.



Hi chim, it actually works the opposite way, 2x will double the size of the GUI. In your case, there's an option for 0.8x that will shrink the window down 20%.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 26, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> I also received mine via email.
> 
> Can anyone verify the 2X GUI might hopefully mean shrink the giant GUI down so it doesn’t hog the whole page?
> I can’t update yet as I just prepped for gigs.
> Plan on doing this is in March. No big hurry unless the screen has %’s like every other app I use.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 26, 2018)

Excellent news.
I like using Omni but I use a DSP Rack w/ mixers, FX, etc. It has vertical GUI called Live bar that has screensets and takes up 1/6th of the screen just in case manual over rides are needed during a performance.
Omni sits under it during a screenset recall so having to move it manually is a big PITA.
Pteq, Kontakt, Zebra2 HZ all play nicely where as Omni just owns the screen and thankfully never needs much attention.
Having it share the playground with my other Native children is most appreciated....

Thanks Gents


----------

